

Dynamic Typing in Rust - Scramblejams
https://gist.github.com/Kimundi/6802198

======
Scramblejams
There's an informative discussion with the author here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/1nmarr/dynamic_typing_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/1nmarr/dynamic_typing_implemented_as_library_code/)

